# Tips on bands for squat/bench?



## Milo (Jul 29, 2015)

Looking into incorporating bands into my squats and benches. What length is appropriate for squat and for bench? Any particular brands that are preferred?


----------



## Sledge (Jul 29, 2015)

For bench I use the mini bands from eliefts. I use the orange bands for squats. Get a set of monster minis too, for when your bench gets bigger. I like to use the short bands for speed deads. Dont fall for the  idea that more is better. A little band tension goes a long way


----------



## Milo (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for the response.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 29, 2015)

I like the Grey average bands and the black monster mini for squats. 

I like the orange for deads..

I like the red mini for bench. Cause my bench sucks bad enough without complicating things.


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 30, 2015)

Half the battle is setting them up if you don't have a rack or bench with pins.


----------

